# Una dudilla de capacitores



## gerardosoen (Ene 7, 2012)

Acabo de abrir la tele de mi madre porque esta fallando en la viisualización de los canales entonces la abri y me encontre un capacitor inflado entonces me encontre esto 





Puedo cambiar el capacitor de la izquierda por el de la derecha?

SUs especificaciones son 330uF 180 WV<-------- no se que quiere decir WV
por uno de 220uF 250 V imagino que no afectaria mucho o si?


Gracias por su tiempo
Saludos!!


----------



## manjaburillo (Ene 7, 2012)

NO para sustituir tienen que ser de la misma capacidad e igual o superior tension.


----------



## vistroni (Ene 7, 2012)

Puedes ponerlo para probar. Si no le queda, no pasa nada.
Ahora que si tienes también por ahí uno de 100uF o parecido y a un voltaje superior a 180V, se lo puedes conectar en paralelo al de 220 y listo, asunto solucionado.


----------



## gerardosoen (Ene 7, 2012)

Ok.Por otro lado estuve checando y lo de 180 WV significa voltaje de trabajo, eso no significa que trabaje a 180V sino
180*raiz de 2 que seria mas o menos 255 V. 

Gracias por sus respuestas que por cierto... se voló el fusible por conectar ese capacitor....


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 7, 2012)

Comprale el 330 uF de 250v, se venden normalmente en las casas. Sale como AR$9


----------



## BKAR (Ene 7, 2012)

ponerlo en paralelo?
mmm poco comun, pero que también ambos capacitares sean de mismo voltaje
con lo de VW, nose que sea, seguro que no dice el voltaje??

pero tan difícil es conseguir uno de 330uf??


----------



## vistroni (Ene 8, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> ponerlo en paralelo?
> mmm poco comun, pero que también ambos capacitares sean de mismo voltaje
> con lo de VW, nose que sea, seguro que no dice el voltaje??
> 
> pero tan difícil es conseguir uno de 330uf??



Bueno, para mí no es poco común porque acostumbro utilizar componentes que tengo por ahí en aparatos desarmados. A veces no se consiguen los condensadores del valor y con el paralelo puedes conseguir el valor necesario.
Por ejemplo acabo de arreglar una tarjeta madre de una pc que tenía los capacitores inflados y se me apagaba cada vez más seguido. Eran dos de 2200uF y sólo tenía a la mano 4 de 1000uF. Hice dos paralelos para obtener dos de 2000uF y la máquina quedó funcionando perfecto. 
En cuanto al voltaje, no es necesario que sean del mismo, sino que estén nominados igual o un poco más arriba de los originales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2012)

> Acabo de abrir la tele de mi madre porque esta fallando en la visualización de los canales entonces la abri y me encontre un capacitor inflado entonces me encontre esto


no creo que eso sea la falla,o no entendí bien,a no ser que el capacitor ese sea el que alimenta el amplificador de video,no veo la forma en que afecte la visualización de los canales,
como se veia el tv ,es decir la imagen se veia medio oscura de un costado con rayas verticales en color negro?


----------



## gerardosoen (Ene 9, 2012)

No se muy bien aún de las etapas que tiene un televisor pero, ya que dices estaba junto a un amplificador no sabia que era, ahora entonces veo que es el de video, pues lo que pasa es que ya no se veia ningun canal sólo el 2,4,5 y vi que tenia ese capacitor inflado lo cambie el de 330 a 250 por uno de 220 a 250 y que crees que cuando conecte se apago el tv y ya no prendio volvi a abrir y vi que el fusible se voló, espero que cambiando el fusible y el capacitor de 330uF quede, o crees que se haya dañado algo más?

Gracias saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2012)

puede que se aya dañado la fuente,por regla general cuando cambien un capacitor ,siempre aslo de un valor igual o mayor,pero nunca con un valor menor,siempre verifica la polaridad del mismo ,si lo colocas al revés puede explotar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 9, 2012)

Amigo, el condensador que mencionas, no va en la etapa de video, por las caracteristicas, es el filtro principal de Fuente, debes cuidar la polaridad, de lo contrario puedes causar serios daños.


----------



## zaiz (Ene 9, 2012)

Eso pudo haber pasado, tal vez la conectó al revés, porque si pone (correctamente) un condensador de capacitancia algo menor, no pasa nada, solamente aumentaría el rizo, pero nada de que la fuente se queme ni cosas de ese tipo. No pasa de que se genere más rizo. Ya dependerá del circuito regulador qué tanto afectará eso a la regulación, pero eso no pudo ser la causa de que se quemara la fuente.
(Y en el caso de que eso hubiera provocado que se quemara el fusible, pues esa fuente estaría muy en el límite).
En cualquier caso no se puede asegurar que se haya quemado debido a eso, ni empíricamente siquiera. Pues todo depende del diagrama.
Aunque lo mejor es conseguir el valor original, desde luego.


----------



## gerardosoen (Ene 10, 2012)

Cambiaré mañana por el valor real... espero que con eso y fusible quede... de todos modos seguiré comentando que paso... gracias...


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 10, 2012)

si el capacitor tiene un platico nego arriva estoy seguro que no esta dañado jaja esas tapitas asi estan pero solo es un plastico, yo por si las dudas los compruebo con el capacheck y el medidor de esr pero nunca estan malos solo se levanta la tapita, si la apachurras se sume jaja


----------

